# Heavy 10 motor questions



## ChuckB (Feb 27, 2011)

Rewiring and painting my motor today and noticed it is a 3/4 HP.. is this big enough?




Also this is how I wired it.. There was an extra wire coming off the centrifigal switch.. I see no use for it. Does anyone know why it's there?


----------



## oscer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine has a 3/4 hp Dayton. It used to slip the leather belt before lugging down the motor but since I put the serpentine on I'm thinking of going to a 1hp. I think some came with 3/4 and others with 1 hp motors. I would leave well enough alone if my son hadn't given me a 1hp 3ph. I'd like change it and hook up a vfd at some point.


----------

